# three cylinder radial engine



## dparker (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello All: Still trying to learn how to do this, Daughter leaves tomorrow so trying to get in all the practice I can before she leaves.
This is a modification of one of the E-Zee engines if I remember correctly. I used ball bearings on the crank shaft and changed the manifold slightly. It is a good runner and fun to watch.
[youtube=425,350]vcaFWg-FvbQ[/youtube]
don


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 6, 2008)

And very nice it is too...... :bow:


----------



## Kludge (Sep 6, 2008)

Sweet! "Round" engines of any sort are cool anyway and this one's a delight! :bow: :bow: :bow:

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## rake60 (Sep 6, 2008)

A self-starter too!

Nice build Don!

Rick


----------

